# German NT



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Now this is why I think German NT is waaaaaay overhyped...

Point guards:
-Mithat Demirel (Alba) 6.8 ppg, 2.2 apg (Euroleague)
-Pascal Roller (Frankfurt) 10 ppg, 1.4 apg (UlebCup)
-Marko Pesic (Alba) 12.5 ppg 2.4 rpg (Euroleague)

Shooting guards:
-Drazan Tomic (Koln)9.4 ppg, 2.3 rpg (UlebCup)
-Henrik Rodl (Alba) 4.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg (euroleague)

Small forwards:
-Ademola Okulaja (Malaga) 9.7ppg, 7.5 rpg (Euroleague)
-Stefano Garris (Alba) 5.4ppg, 2.8 rpg (Euroleague)
-Marvin Willoughby (Koln) 5.2 ppg, 2.1 rpg (UlebCup)
-Jorg Lutcke (Alba) 4.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg (Euroleague)

Power forwards
-Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas) 25.1 ppg, 9.9 rpg, 3.0 apg
-Stephen Arigbabu (Koln) 7.8 ppg, 5.9 rpg (Uleb)

Centers:
-Patrick Femerling (Barcelona) 5.3 ppg, 3.9 rpg (Euroleague)
-Robert Maras (Frankfurt)6.9 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 2.5 bpg (Uleb)

I know it's not all about the stats, but looking at this I just can't help myself laughing at people claiming this is a top4 team in this tournament just because of one man Dirk? Dirk is far best european player at the moment, but he needs players to back him up as well as all the others bball players needs help. 
Femerling has big body experiences but is in same quality class as many centers in europe. Good thing is they don't need a backup for Nowitzki.  Okulaja wasn't exactly shining this year but hey neither was anybody else at sf, sg or pg, with mentionable exceptions Tomic and Pesic ( and even these two probably wouldn't manage to get in 60% of european NT's).
They have been a pleasant surprise in the past but nothing more.
I would really like someone to convince me I'm wrong.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Now this is why I think German NT is waaaaaay overhyped...
> 
> Point guards:
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I mean Germany has Nowitzki and...?
I still think they can do some damage and they might even be a top 5 team, but for that to happen Nowitzki has to play out of his mind (not that he hasn't done that before though).


----------



## Just dunk it (Jun 20, 2003)

The names of the German NT aren't very stunning, but I think that it would reach Semifinals without any doubt (Nowitzki is Nowitzki you know...) but then...
About the "Spanish" Okulaja and Femerling they have made very good seasons. Maybe Okulaja has played less minutes than he did in FC Barcelona but no one does with Maljkovic. BTW he did a good.
Femerling played very well and he did a tremendous F4, so I'm sure he will do a good Eurobasket.

What about Nikagbatse? Isn't he in the final roster?

Greets.


----------



## panschk (May 28, 2003)

It's true our players other than Dirk are nothing special, but we still have Dirk. He has to win by himself, let's see if he can do it. Okulaja is the only other player i would not call a 'role player' for the team. But on paper Duncans sidekicks in San Antonio weren't great last season were they?

edit:

Stephen Arigbabu (Mitteldeutscher BC Weißenfels)
Mithat Demirel (ALBA Berlin BBT)
Patrick Femerling (FC Barcelona, SPA)
Stefano Garris (ALBA Berlin BBT)
Steffen Hamann (GHP Bamberg)
Jan Hendrik Jagla (Penn State University, USA)
Jörg Lütcke (RheinEnergie Cologne)
Robert Maras (OPEL SKYLINERS Frankfurt)
Misan Nikagbatse (Snaidero Udine, ITA)
Dirk Nowitzki (Dallas Mavericks, USA)
Ademola Okulaja (Unicaja Malaga, SPA)
Marko Pesic (ALBA Berlin BBT)
Pascal Roller (OPEL SKYLINERS Frankfurt)
Sven Schultze (Bayer Giants Leverkusen)

2 players will have to leave and then we'll have the final roster for the EC.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>panschk</b>!
> But on paper Duncans sidekicks in San Antonio weren't great last season were they?


?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Do I have to repeat it again? This is the same crappy bunch of players that got the fourth place in the last EC and the third place in the last WC. Those are the only facts in this argument.

If you want an explanation, I give it to you: yes, Nowitzki is that good and that important to give top-4 consideration to the Germans. Femmerling had a great season with F.C.Barcelona (in spite of his numbers) and Okulaja played just average because of Maljkovic and the deph of Unicaja Malaga, but he is as good as always.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

it would save you from a lot of time if you had actually read my post 

i don`t disagree about the german NT .. on the contrary 

i commented on your example 
it was ....... not good (to say the least)


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Now this is why I think German NT is waaaaaay overhyped...
> 
> Point guards:
> ...


Why should Germany need more than Dirk plus Roleplayers? Did they need more last year at the Worlds? Did they at the EC '01? Did SA need 2 Superstars to win the NBA Championship last year? The answer is *NO*.
The roster Germany is playing with at the EC is almost *exactly the same* they had last year and the year before. With one difference: All players (and especially Dirk) are even more expierienced now.
The German NT is definitely a European Championship contender, believe it or not. They'll reach the semis, *at least*.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

you all are forgettin the real reason why germans are so tough, with dirk and a bunch of role players, they have the best coach...


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

what happened to bradleys german NT career?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> what happened to bradleys german NT career?


He played like crap with the German National Team (and fewer minutes than with Dallas) during the 2001 EC (Femmerling looked like Duncan compared to him), and therefore it wasn't worth pay for his insurance.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

As much as I like the S'Oliver BBL and the German ball game, I have to be realistic and AGAIN confess, that there is no logical explanation why the Germans have achieved what they have achieved. I admit, Dirk played great, ad so did Ademola Okulaja. But I think that the last two competitions their biggest weapon was the element pf surprise, and the underestimation of all of Dirks "sidekicks", who have done a good, no, a GREAT job. But this year, in Sweden, there are SOOOO many better players... They can't surprise noone anymore. I wish them the best of luck, cause if they expect anything from this EC... They're gonna need it bad. :lucky:


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

The German NT plays to their full potential, all the other teams do not play to their full potential. The US team for example finished sixth in WC but had the potential to finish first. The third place in WC for the German NT does not mean anything. They lost to all the good teams, but managed to finish third. The Spanish team won against the US and the Serbs and finished only fifth. Even if Germany wins the EC, it will be only because the other teams play so bad.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Nowitzki injured against France (ankle). He could miss the EC2003. Game over...


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>waitandsee</b>!
> The German NT plays to their full potential, all the other teams do not play to their full potential. The US team for example finished sixth in WC but had the potential to finish first. The third place in WC for the German NT does not mean anything. They lost to all the good teams, but managed to finish third. The Spanish team won against the US and the Serbs and finished only fifth. Even if Germany wins the EC, it will be only because the other teams play so bad.


Excellent point: the German NT plays to their full potential. That's why they are top-4 contenders. Of course, they are not top-4 in talent or potential, but we are talking about winning this championship, right?.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> Excellent point: the German NT plays to their full potential. That's why they are top-4 contenders. Of course, they are not top-4 in talent or potential, but we are talking about winning this championship, right?.


Yes I think that the German NT could win the EC, but so do many other teams this year. However, I think that if the other teams play to their full potential the German NT would finish between 6-9. It is just that the other teams have much more talent in their teams.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> However, I think that if the other teams play to their full potential the German NT would finish between 6-9. It is just that the other teams have much more talent in their teams.


Agreed :yes: 

Dirk's injury isn't as bad so he will play in EC...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>waitandsee</b>!
> The German NT plays to their full potential, all the other teams do not play to their full potential. The US team for example finished sixth in WC but had the potential to finish first. The third place in WC for the German NT does not mean anything. They lost to all the good teams, but managed to finish third. The Spanish team won against the US and the Serbs and finished only fifth. Even if Germany wins the EC, it will be only because the other teams play so bad.


*Nonsense.*

Germany did beat Spain last year at the Worlds, and they beat Turkey twice few weeks ago. Surely both opponents didn't play to their full potential, unlike Germany, of course... 

Potential this, potential that ... so what? nobody cares ... 'W' or 'L' matters, nothing else. If the US finish as #6 at the Worlds, they are the sixth best team in the world, not the _potential_ best. Only results do count, not suspicions.

Most teams in Europe will send their very best players to Sweden. If Germany beats them (Spain, Slovenia or whatever), they are better. If the loose, they are worse. Period.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Pesic isn't a PG by the way.

And those crappy role players managed to qualify for the EC without Dirk... and they did beat Croatia in their group didn't they? 
And Croatia had Planinic and Kasun among others.

The german national team has won many games against good teams without Dirk and with Dirk and the weak serbian-montenegro team this year they are a big favorite.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> this year they are a big favorite.


:laugh: Ja Naturlich!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> :laugh: Ja Naturlich!!!!!:laugh:


Ja, sind sie (Yes, they are)! What's your problem, Matiz? Germany finished as 3rd best team in the world last year, did you notice that? Of course Germany is (almost) "only Dirk", but why should that work _again_, like it did so many times before? The Spurs are (almost) only Duncan, and they're the reigning NBA champs. Carmelo Anthony carried the Orangemen to the Final Four and beyond _almost alone_. Back in 1993, Germany won the Europeans because we had Schrempf.

Get it, Germany is one of the favorites. We will be, as long we have Dirk. If he's out (after the 2004 Olympics), the German NT is out. But until then, he'll carry us to titles.


----------



## panschk (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Back in 1993, Germany won the Europeans because we had Schrempf.


Schrempf did not play for the German NT, players like Welp, Harnisch, Nürnberger managed to win the EC without any NBA Player on their roster...

But i believe Jugoslawia did not play because of the war, they would have won probably.


----------



## waitandsee (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> *Nonsense.*
> 
> ...


Bender, first of all I do not want to insult your NT with this post and I am very sorry that your NT lost. However, the lose against Italy proofs my point. I said before that the 3rd place in the WC means nothing. I just look at the roster of the teams and make my opinion. Germany has only one good player and it was obvious that they were overachieving.


----------

